# Original Geneva Bible Framed Page



## JM (Nov 27, 2008)

Original Geneva Bible Framed Page



> Available for a limited time only, Vision Forum has obtained framed copies of actual pages from the original Geneva Bible editions. Carefully placed in a wood frame, and offset on a double-matting with a solid bronze inscription plaque stating, “Original Leaf, Geneva Bible 1560-1644,” these unique pages are preserved in acid-free materials to ensure their beauty and value for generations to come. These rare leafs are framed to make special gifts for family, pastors, or friends, or would fit perfectly as a treasured keepsake in your home decor. These pages are an irreplaceable piece of our spiritual heritage as American Christians.
> 
> Each framed copy of the Geneva Bible comes with a Certificate of Authenticity, indicating the exact year publication date of the Bibles from which your page was preserved. The original Geneva Bibles were printed in various editions between 1560 and 1644, the vast majority of which have been lost or destroyed. The Certificate of Authenticity indicates the publisher and which year’s edition, ensuring the historical veracity of your rare collector’s item.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grace Alone (Nov 27, 2008)

JM, I have seen the Geneva Bible pages for sale before. I can't remember whether it was from Ligonier or somewhere else. But it is a really tempting offer!

The real reason I am replying is to ask you who the person is in your avatar picture.


----------



## JM (Nov 27, 2008)

C. F. W. Walther - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hippo (Nov 28, 2008)

I am an avid antiquarian book collector so am more guilty than most of valuing style over content but I do find the sale of individual bible leaves to be slightly unwholesome in that the bible has value in what it says rather than as an anachronism, sections being taken out of context by being broken into individual leaves for no good reason.

I also worry that books are being vandalised by being broken down into individual leaves rather than sold as whole volumes, which does damage the historical value of these wonderful tomes.


----------



## Matthias (Nov 28, 2008)

Hippo said:


> I am an avid antiquarian book collector so am more guilty than most of valuing style over content but I do find the sale of individual bible leaves to be slightly unwholesome in that the bible has value in what it says rather than as an anachronism, sections being taken out of context by being broken into individual leaves for no good reason.
> 
> I also worry that books are being vandalised by being broken down into individual leaves rather than sold as whole volumes, which does damage the historical value of these wonderful tomes.



I agree... I am sure some great works have been almost lost this way.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 28, 2008)

If the seller is reputable, and VF is, then the source of the pages is normally from a very damaged book that has no real value any longer as is, and is not a volume of which there is only one or a few even though fragments.


----------

